

Do you build web games? Join the Axonify Game Contest. - joeyrobert
http://games.axonify.com/

======
joeyrobert
Hello everyone!

We're a startup corporate eLearning company that specializes in making
corporate training fun through gamification.

For the next two months, we're holding a competition for developers to submit
small browser games that can be played in short sessions that deliver
meaningful training content. There's an example video and more details on the
site - which you can check out at
[http://games.axonify.com/](http://games.axonify.com/)

I'd like to stress that if you're in the market for building HTML5 or DOM
based games and want to win some extra money - you've got nothing to lose. If
you don't win a prize, you retain rights to your game fully.

This is great opportunity to submit small games you may have made with
Construct 2, Game Maker HTML5 or other tools, as well. As long as they
implement our API and follow the guidelines - you're set!

If you have any questions - please don't hesitate to leave a post or check out
the contact address on the web page. Hope to see lots of Hacker News devs
participating!

